# 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE intermittent starting problem



## wallerdc (May 26, 2008)

I have a Altima 3.5 SE with 47k miles on it. I bought it from Carmax about two weeks ago. A couple of days ago it started experiencing hard start problems.

The car will crank for several seconds at which time I usually stop turning the key. I usually try several more times and eventually it will start right up like nothing was wrong. The check engine light is not on. I have read a little about the ECM being recalled but isnt that for the 2.5's only. I have also read a lot of the threads about intermitent start problems but most of those were also 2.5's and were also stalling when driving, mine doesnt.

It isnt only when I go a short distance (like the grocery store) and then get back in, its also when its been sitting for a long period of time. 

Could it be my crank sensor or cam sensor and will these two throw out codes if they do need to be replaced or does the check engine light need to be on. 

I am very frustrated because the only reason why we bought a 2nd car was because our last one wasn't dependable and now this one is acting up.

I have an extended warranty with the dealership that I purchased it from, so I guess I will just take it in. The only problem is that it only happens intermittently, what if they can't recreate it. 

Is anybody else having this problem with their 3.5 SE? 

Thanks


----------



## s203celestialwar (Dec 1, 2008)

*lost*

are you still experiencing this problem with your se? mine just happen to start recently.. what did you do to fix this problem


----------

